

If it's not written in PHP it's irrelePHPant - igorw2
http://edorian.posterous.com/if-its-not-written-in-php-its-irrelephpant

======
glofx
I hope this article is sarcasm. (I am not sure; maybe because I'm not a native
speaker)

~~~
fixedd
It is sarcasm, yes.

------
jxf
The post is funny, but is there really that much agitation in the PHP
community to rewrite tech stacks in PHP? I'm genuinely curious about why
someone would think that's a good idea - is it just NIH run amok?

------
senorcastro
The writing style was rather annoying and detracted from the overall message.

